# New From Apple!!!



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 22, 2007)

[video=youtube;rw2nkoGLhrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2nkoGLhrE[/video]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw this verry funny!!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 22, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> I saw this verry funny!!



I almost cried I laughed so hard.


----------



## etexas (Oct 22, 2007)

As a Mac-head....I was torn between laughter and tears.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 22, 2007)

In all respect there is a sad reality to this skit that is at the cost of many innocent life being shed in a needless war, not to mention the damage it has done to the church in Iraq. Lord willing a real leader will arise in the U.S. that will disengage us from wicked foreign policy, and restore liberty to our nation!


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 23, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> In all respect there is a sad reality to this skit that is at the cost of many innocent life being shed in a needless war, not to mention the damage it has done to the church in Iraq. Lord willing a real leader will arise in the U.S. that will disengage us from wicked foreign policy, and restore liberty to our nation!


Pardon me, but it is my opinion that Saddam was the "wicked" leader and those who are campaigning against the war (i.e. democrats) are right there along side him.


----------



## CDM (Oct 23, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Bladestunner316 said:
> 
> 
> > In all respect there is a sad reality to this skit that is at the cost of many innocent life being shed in a needless war, not to mention the damage it has done to the church in Iraq. Lord willing a real leader will arise in the U.S. that will disengage us from wicked foreign policy, and restore liberty to our nation!
> ...





Last I checked Democrats AND Republicans (not to mention Libertarians, Constitutionalists, etc) are campaigning against the "war". What do we make of recent polls that the American people at large are against this "war"? 

Is it really your opinion that duly elected representatives who believe contrary (in accordance with their constituents) to the current administration's war are on par with a murderous dictator (who, ironically, was _unelected_ but installed by the U.S.)? Do you recognize they [anti-war candidates] are currently holding the majority belief?


----------

